# banggai cardinals



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Just got two. What do they prefer to eat. Got flakes and frozen brine they dont seem to like the flake and one eats great with brine other one not?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Mysis Shrimp, Brine Shrimp, Squid Chuncks, small feeder shrimp, and theres guys will eat Blood Worms. Stay away from Flake Foods, they aren't really very good for anyone involved.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Ok thanks i have the brine and the mysis


----------

